
Thousands of Toronto Landlords Have Been Using AI to Screen Tenants - ashley_haynes
http://www.naborly.co/
======
hubdkjh
They just got a bunch of funding and added the CEO of InteraXon (brain science
/ mind control company) to their advisory board.

[http://www.naborly.co/press/naborly-closes-angel-round-
expan...](http://www.naborly.co/press/naborly-closes-angel-round-expands-
advisory-board/)

~~~
realTechSF
Is this the angel round (Crunchable) from June or did they raise again?

------
farmor
Their CEO was on a panel a few months ago, he talked about their Natural
Language Processing system. It was pretty far along in March. Could be an UBER
play, def a weird industry...

~~~
hubdkjh
Do you have a link?

